# Awesome Random Name Generator



## Meloncov

I apoligize if this has been linked to before, but this name generator is far superior to anything I've seen before. 100 or so different cultures to choose between, many obscure enough that you could easily assign them to a race in a campaign setting.

http://www.behindthename.com/random/


----------



## Kaushal Malkan

There are already several such tools to generate unique username. Some of them are:

1 Jimpix
2 Best Username Generator
3 Speedy Password (Personal Favourite)
4 SpinXO
5 Screen Name Generator
6 Rum & Monkey

There are other great Random Username Generator​​​​​​​ websites too but I would suggest you to read more about them before deciding which one would be best for you.

Hope it helps you.


----------



## Kail11

Rum & Monkey is good


----------

